# Bullterrier as LGD?



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

I know there breeds that are better suited to this role, but for personal reasons Bullterriers are the only breed of dog that I will consider getting. I grew up around Bullies and my husband and I had a beautiful male for a few years. We never had problems with them chasing or killing our chickens and they got along well with our other livestock (mostly cows and pigs) as well. I am curious though, as to how they'd fare in a LGD role? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 13, 2014)

@Sumi - what kind of predators are you most likely to encounter?


----------



## Sumi (Oct 13, 2014)

Fox and mink.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, those are some big scary bad guys!  Seriously, they really can be bad. Would a bull terrier go after fox and mink? If they would, they might fulfill their LGD duties not so much as "protecting" but by chasing the varmits just because the bullies don't like varmits.


----------

